# Vostok Variant ?



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Became mildly curious about a recently acquired Amphibia (manual wind only, no date display) so unscrewed the back. I also opened up another mechanical only Amphibia for comparison

The recent acquisition is on the right with the brown strap










There are no marking visible on the mechanism and no chamfering to the outside edges.

The backplate was much shallower than my other Amphibia and there was an additional 'cap' fitted over the movement. The word Amphibia is also shallower and less well defined










... and the face.










The winder has the characteristic wobble but the bezle has what appears to be a bead of plastic in one of the recesses - luminosity is nil.

Variant or cuckoo?

Julian L


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

"Antimagnetic" as it says on the dial. Hence the movement cover.

Ideal for a crewman working in a submarine turbine room







?

Nice  .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> Became mildly curious about a recently acquired Amphibia (manual wind only, no date display) so unscrewed the back. I also opened up another mechanical only Amphibia for comparison
> 
> The recent acquisition is on the right with the brown strap
> 
> ...


Both this and my Radio Room Vostoks have the same shallow Amphibia case back and a `lume` pip on the bezel, I haven`t opened the RR but this has the same plain unchamfered movement and the antimagnetic cap also note the `АНТИМАГНИТНЫЕ` on the dial.

*Vostok Amphibia, 17 Jewel 2414A c1980`s*










I also checked `Levenberg` and he shows both your and my watches including the same style movement so I`d say it is a variant not a cuckoo


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Thank's for the reassurance - I think I am getting a wee bit paranoid about being a cuckoo magnet, but then I do have form









Julian L


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Julian Latham said:


> Thank's for the reassurance - I think I am getting a wee bit paranoid about being a cuckoo magnet, but then I do have form
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that you are being a bit hard on yourself Julian







. You get the most interesting oddball watches without even trying







.

It's a talent I wish I had







 .


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I think that you are being a bit hard on yourself Julian
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ian, sounds like a case of the river calling the rain wet to me, eg a couple of Prims, various interesting Chinese etc


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I think that you are being a bit hard on yourself Julian
> ...


I know, but Julian has a divine intuition which allows him to look at a blur of a photo on ebay and get something interesting for tuppence ha'penny







.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

raketakat said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > raketakat said:
> ...


Maybe you should clean your monitor screen sometime or get some new glasses then things might not look so blurred Ian


----------

